# For those that think they can't...My saga so far



## Dee_Dee (27 May 2008)

I decided to join the military full-time last month.  For a little bit of background, I have been a single mom of two for 11 years and both fathers of my children have died.  I also have been on my own since 16 years of age.  No I am not crazy, although I probably should be, and yes I am stronger than I give myself credit for.  So with the mindset that I have been a soldier my whole life, love to help others, and want to be involved in something bigger than myself, I went to my local recruiting office with my crazy 3 year old and talked to a Sgt.   For those that talk about how their Sgt. or Cpl. have been unprofessional, etc., I will say the exact opposite of that Sgt.   He was freakin' awesome!  He answered all (and I had a lot) my questions, tolerated my little ahem "angel" gave her a forces hat and treated me with the utmost respect and listened wholeheartedly to me for about an hour or so.  I left feeling so excited and now knew that the reason that I went through all my trials and tribulations was to prepare me for this.  I was gazelle-like in my intensity to get this all going so I have paid half of my debts off and and made arrangement for the rest, got letters to support such, started working out at the gym three days a week for 2 hours each and went through the folder and got everything checked off in my application.  Thankfully I have learned a good lesson in life, to not burn your bridges so, I contacted my prior employers for references, which they all say they think I totally suit the army, and got the application in last week.  Friends think I'm crazy especially since my children only have me, but I do have a partner now and my children will be proud of their mama, so I don't really care...it's my choice...don't let anyone talk you out of what you think is best for you...that's lesson learned number two.  So I get a call yesterday and I am to schedule a time for my aptitude test.  It's June 3rd!  This is for anyone reading that has doubts.  I have been through hell and back in my life, burying two partners is hard, keeping house and home and jobs and sanity with two kids is hard, coming from a bad family is hard, raising yourself to be a responsible, loving, charismatic, strong woman through all of that=priceless!  And I found out that I don't love easy.  Be confident, know yourself and have a great attitude.  My mantra through this process is:  YOU CAN, YOU CAN, YOU CAN...and I will keep you posted


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2008)

Good for you, Dee_Dee!!  Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 May 2008)

Dee Dee, I wish you the best in your journey into the Canadian Forces.


----------



## jzaidi1 (27 May 2008)

The CF needs more people like you with the same attitude.

J


----------



## Sony33 (27 May 2008)

INSPIRATIONAL Dee-Dee. Thank You.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 May 2008)

A positive attitude will get you very far in life, keep it up!!

Smiles also never killed anyone.. use them liberally!!


----------



## Dee_Dee (28 May 2008)

A HUGE thank you to everyone so far and those to come for your words of encouragement...I only have this attitude from learning the hard way how it is having a bad attitude about things...You really do catch more bees with honey than vinegar, and I feel that although I am 30 my life experience and my determination has taught me a lot about myself, others and the world.  For all the ones out there that have a chip on your shoulder, trust me it will get knocked off whether you like it or not, so it's much better if you just gently flick it off yourself, for those that complain about how others have treated you...and I used to be one of those, you cannot change anyone, their actions or their words, just your reactions to it.  The only thing I think I will have trouble with is missing my girls and my partner *sniff*.  Normally I don't cry so I hope that if I do spontaneously bust out the tears b/c I miss them, nobody laughs at me lol.  Please do continue to give encouraging words to others, you have no idea how much it is worth!...God Bless


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 May 2008)

Before a deployment in Afghanistan, the military "innoculates" us mentally in perparation for eventualities.  I suggest you do the same thing before leaving your family.

If you prepare yourself knowing that you will be seperated from your loved ones and toughen yourself up for it, it will make it a little bit easier once you are in that situation.

You WILL miss them, it will be hard mentally and course staff may even exploit any weakness you do show.  They know what buttons to push so be prepared to have them pushed once you get to basic training and past that.

I wish you good luck!!


----------



## Sigger (28 May 2008)

Dee Dee,

First off, good for you! 
Your dedication and attitude reminds me of my mother. Even though my father has not passed on( dead beat ), she was a single mother of 3 boys and also had a rough up-bringing. Right now I am so proud of her for her challenges she faced and she is now doing awesome.

I have a feeling, you are going to have the same future. Keep up the positive look on life, and press towards your goals and you will be so proud 40 years from now knowing what you went through to get to that point.

The military is a great family to be a part of. Welcome.


----------



## Dee_Dee (30 May 2008)

So since my test is on Tuesday, CFAT that is, I thought I should prepare so I went on websites like math.com and such but then I thought why not go to a book store and see if the have anything.  So I went to Chapters and picked up this study guide:  PublicServicePrep  Comprehensive Guide to Canadian Military, Border Services and Corrections Exams.  It is $49.99 plus tax but I figure that it's worth it if it helps me to get a high mark on the test.  Seeing as my vocabulary is good, I'm not so worried about that but my spatial ability, meh, not so good or at least that's what I tell myself.  So for all the people in my same position, suck it up and spend the 50 bucks or you can buy it off me when I am done my test.  It also had interview tips and resume writing advice and so on.  So now I am going to study...wish me luck!


----------



## Maelstrom (30 May 2008)

Good Luck!   

Remember to review your basic math skills, with an emphasis on decimals and fractions.


----------



## Dolphado (31 May 2008)

It sounds kinda fyunny but i used a fun math site for KIDS!  I haven't done math in years I coudn't even remeber how add or subtract a fraction for the life of me.  I spent two days on that site and built my skills right up there.  I passed my CFAT with flying colours and quallified for everything. Green accross the board! It was a good feeling


----------



## Moggie (31 May 2008)

Amazing story Dee Dee.  Best of luck on Tuesday!


----------



## Dee_Dee (3 Jun 2008)

So today my day started at 6am...I finally got to Hamilton at 8:30am...I was the first person there and was the furthest away.  I couldn't believe that some showed up a couple minutes before the exam...and they were from Hamilton...I wanted this so I made sure I was there and prepared.  Started my test at around 9:30am.  Found out that I passed and although they couldn't give me my test scores, they did tell me that I did well on my verbal and problem solving, but my spatial was okay but not up there with the other two...but I already knew that I wasn't the best at spatial ability...so whoo-hoo!  Then I went right to my medical...went well just have to get some doctors notes back, but nothing major, went to the interview and I learned that I qualified for pretty much everything for which my education applies to.  Interview went well and I scored high for one trade more than the other.  I went for Communicator Research Operator and Met Tech.  I scored higher for the first option...so next is getting in the doctor stuff, and having the reference and credit check done, if all goes well and is done quickly I should be able to go to BMQ soon...I'm so excited!!!!  Everyone at the Hamilton Recruiting Centre was incredibly kind and helpful.  My utmost thanks goes to them for making me feel at ease.  They gave me a bunch of information that I needed to pick my trade(s), were able to joke around and really made me feel at home...and that's what I want people to know...they are not intimidating or unaccommodating, they took the time to be personable.  A big thank you from me!!!  I can't wait to be a part of this amazing family!  If anybody reading this has their test upcoming or knows someone that does, I have a book that I can sell that I bought...it really helped me.  A word to the wise, do not go in there thinking that you will pass the test without doing some studying, even if you have advanced calculus and math and science..if you have been out of school for a bit, you need some practise and this book helped major...I passed so that it testament in itself...


----------



## shlindz (5 Jun 2008)

My recruitment was out of Hamilton as well. I absolutely loved it there. They made me feel really welcome and answered all my questions. Even the obscure ones. It was a really comfortable environment. Congrats on your busy day Dee-Dee.

Shlindz


----------



## dwalter (7 Jun 2008)

Dee_Dee said:
			
		

> So today my day started at 6am...I finally got to Hamilton at 8:30am...I was the first person there and was the furthest away.  I couldn't believe that some showed up a couple minutes before the exam...and they were from Hamilton...



Well you know what they say. The further away a person lives, the earlier they will be. The people who are late for work and school are the ones who live across the street. Congratulations on making it through everything! I know the CFAT can definitely strain the brain. I am not very good at math, but somehow managed to do that whole section just fine. I'm glad the rest of your process went smoothly, best of luck to you!


----------



## jzaidi1 (9 Jun 2008)

To me doing the CFAT "just fine" is attaining a minimum top 90th percentile - enough to qualify for Pilot.  Do they not give out the scores?  I know in my day they didn't, they just gave a print out of the occupations you qualified for.

J


----------



## Sigger (9 Jun 2008)

I did not even get that


----------



## geo (9 Jun 2008)

good for you DD
give em hell!

Congrats!


----------



## Dee_Dee (9 Jun 2008)

They don't give you the score from the test.   I am a little bit of a perfectionist so it is killing me not knowing but, I had a whole slew of trades that I could do.  I only went to grade ten but had done some college.  I am not dumb but had a lot of family stuff going on back in the day.  But I did really good on verbal and problem solving and okay on spatial.  so whatever that means...why dont they give you the scores?  Any ideas fireball?  So I am going to go out and buy G.I. Jane lol but I am nOT shaving my head...I look good with long hair, shaved hair...mmm not so much.  So I have three forms done but have to wait unitl June 26th or later when my doctor gets back from vacay...that sucks so I probably wont be going to BMQ till the end of summer but you never know I guess.  Thanks Geo, Sigger, Shlindz, Int. Des., etc for your well wishes...you guys rock!  And I will give em Hell haha


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (9 Jun 2008)

That's the spirit, Go get em girl!! 

I always told my two girls that they could do anything and be anything they wanted to be, don't let anything or anyone stand in your way.


----------



## Sigger (10 Jun 2008)

It was actually pretty cool... The BMQ course just ahead of us, all the gals decided to shave their heads because the guys had to.

G.I. Jane.. I liked that movie.


----------



## Jorkapp (10 Jun 2008)

At least they got to keep their jobs


----------



## Dee_Dee (13 Jun 2008)

I called Hamilton today and talked to my Captain...no issues with security and my references were checked, no issues with that either.  I sent off my med forms...all but one cause I have to wait until the 26th of June but looks like I'm joining the army boys and girls  I am fuckin' excited...I normally dont swear but that should show you how excited I am!!!  Whose your mama now?


----------



## lone bugler (13 Jun 2008)

very sad/touching story, but at the same time with an optimistic and determined attitude you'll make a fine soldier. Most ppl say BMQ build character but looks like you have plenty. glad to see the application process has been treating you well, best of luck


----------



## Dee_Dee (7 Jul 2008)

okay so I am still here...did the doctor appointment...demanded nicely that I need to be seen asap as I was hospitalized b4 my doctor came back from her vacay...actually taken to hospital via ambulance...seems that I have cysts on my ovaries...one was pretty big and ruptures hence all the pain and being rushed to hospital...So I am on birth control to lower the production of the cyts and they need me to stay in the area for at least two months...so no BMQ for me until at least Sept...but I rather deal with this now then be at BMQ and put my platoon at risk...even thought he exercises are "fake" it doesn't matter...MY Captain says he can take care of all the little stuff behind the scenes as this is the only thing holding me back...So I am really looking forward to it, its just going to take a little more time


----------



## Goose (20 Jul 2008)

So DD- it's been a while- how are you feeling? how is the process going for you now, any new info?


----------



## Snafu-Bar (23 Jul 2008)

Hope all is well with the medical stuff.

 I too am out of the Hamilton recruiting centre, and yes the staff there are awesome. If the staff are comprised of people such as them elsewhere, it is a testament to the teachings and discipline installed in the members during training.

I am just awaiting my thumbs up now and hope to get my call sometime in the next week...

 cheers


----------



## jacksparrow (23 Jul 2008)

Out of Hamilton as well, and yes the staff there are wicked


----------

